# Incubo Borussia Dortmund. E' ultimo da solo in Bundesliga.



## admin (30 Novembre 2014)

Che fine ha fatto il miracolo Borussia Dortmund che tanto aveva fatto drizzare le antenne a mezza Europa. Il famoso "Modello Borussia" sta crollando. Mentre in Champions le cose vanno discretamente (in un girone abbastanza abbordabile), in campionato la squadra allenata da Klopp, considerata la maggior rivale del super Bayern, è ultima in classica. I gialloneri, oggi, hanno perso nuovamente: 0-2 contro l'Eintracht. Ottava sconfitta stagionale in Bundes, 11 punti in 13 partite e ultimo posto solitario.

Un vero e proprio incubo.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Novembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che fine ha fatto il miracolo Borussia Dortmund che tanto aveva fatto drizzare le antenne a mezza Europa. Il famoso "Modello Borussia" sta crollando. Mentre in Champions le cose vanno discretamente (in un girone abbastanza abbordabile), in campionato la squadra allenata da Klopp, considerata la maggior rivale del super Bayern, è ultima in classica. I gialloneri, oggi, hanno perso nuovamente: 0-2 contro l'Eintracht. Ottava sconfitta stagionale in Bundes, 11 punti in 13 partite e ultimo posto solitario.
> 
> Un vero e proprio incubo.



Cosa aspettano ad esonerare sto Kloop??? 

A me sembra il nuovo Cooper onestamente nulla di che.. anzi Cooper faceva 2 finale consecutive di Cl ed una semifinale con l'Inder che mancava da mezzo secolo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2014)

A volte arriva il momento di voltare pagina.


----------



## bargnani83 (30 Novembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cosa aspettano ad esonerare sto Kloop???
> 
> A me sembra il nuovo Cooper onestamente nulla di che.. anzi Cooper faceva 2 finale consecutive di Cl ed una semifinale con l'Inder che mancava da mezzo secolo



cuper 2 scudetti non li ha vinti.klopp magari allenasse il milan.


----------



## Ale (30 Novembre 2014)

ma lo esonerano klopp?


----------



## Milo (30 Novembre 2014)

Mi piange il cuore vedere il Dortmund in fondo alla classifica... è come se fosse la mia seconda squadra...

Però secondo me non è colpa dell'allenatore, quest'anno (come la seconda metà dello scorso) è sommersa dagli infortuni, l'ultimissimo è Reus che ha già finito questa stagione...

Quando il Dortmund riavrà in perfetta forma giocatori come hummels, gondogan (non mi dite che è guarito perché non ci crede nessuno), reus e blacikowsky sarà sicuramente un'altra squadra.
L'unica colpa che do a kloop è per immobile, se avesse scelto mandzukic secondo me non erano così in basso...


----------



## Milo (30 Novembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma lo esonerano klopp?



no, non credo.

almeno per ora.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Novembre 2014)

Klopp, vieni a Milano e portati qualche giocatore.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Klopp, vieni a Milano e portati qualche giocatore.



Davvero, magari !


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Novembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cosa aspettano ad esonerare sto Kloop???
> 
> A me sembra il nuovo Cooper onestamente nulla di che.. anzi Cooper faceva 2 finale consecutive di Cl ed una semifinale con l'Inder che mancava da mezzo secolo



Penso che sia semplicemente finito il ciclo.
Ad avercelo Klopp al Milan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Novembre 2014)

E' semplicemente finito un bellissimo ciclo durato 4 anni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Klopp, vieni a Milano e portati qualche giocatore.


.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Novembre 2014)

Il Dortmund di quest'anno ricorda il villareal 2011/2012 che passò in un'anno dalla Champions e terzo posto in classifica alla retrocessione in una stagione in cui Giuseppe rossi si infortunò quasi subito

Non credo che il Dortmund retroceda ma non si sa mai


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Novembre 2014)

Se Klopp si dimette o lo esonereno, darei un calcio nel sedere a Inzaghi e lo spedirei su Giove, per poi ingaggiarlo subito


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cosa aspettano ad esonerare sto Kloop???



Lo tengono solo per la Champions League, come abbiamo fatto noi con Allegri fino all'anno scorso


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2014)

Ve l'avevo già previsto anni fa, ma non perchè sia un mago, perchè è una storia già vista. Queste sono fiabe destinate a svanire. Comunque si salveranno perchè la qualità c'è, ma il loro ciclo è già finito.


----------



## DannySa (30 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Klopp, vieni a Milano e portati qualche giocatore.



Klopp: Meglio ultimi in classifica in Germania.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Novembre 2014)

se Klopp andasse via dl Dortmund...una società seria lo andrebbe subito a prendere..purtroppo rimarrà un sogno


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Novembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi piange il cuore vedere il Dortmund in fondo alla classifica... è come se fosse la mia seconda squadra...
> 
> Però secondo me non è colpa dell'allenatore, quest'anno (come la seconda metà dello scorso) è sommersa dagli infortuni, l'ultimissimo è Reus che ha già finito questa stagione...
> 
> ...



tutta gente destinata a partire secondo me, soprattutto se dovessero restar fuori dall'europa. 

cmq klopp per noi sarebbe oro colato, altroché.


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2014)

Hanno solo fatto la succursale del Bayern lasciandogli i giocatori migliori di anno in anno... Effetto Parma su scala Europea... Adesso si vedrà quanto grande è veramente Klopp...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Klopp, vieni a Milano e portati qualche giocatore.



Immagino se fossimo ultimi NOI cosa direbbero i tifosi del nostro allenatore..siccome klopp adesso è diventato una specie di guardiola in miniatura allora tutti lo inneggiano e se la squadra va male è colpa di tutto furché dell'allenatore..mi piace..pensare che qui si criticava Allegri per aver fatto 1°-2°-3°.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Immagino se fossimo ultimi NOI cosa direbbero i tifosi del nostro allenatore..siccome klopp adesso è diventato una specie di guardiola in miniatura allora tutti lo inneggiano e se la squadra va male è colpa di tutto furché dell'allenatore..mi piace..pensare che qui si criticava Allegri per aver fatto 1°-2°-3°.....



Klopp ha vinto due campionati,una coppa di Germania e due supercoppe contro il Bayern,oltre ovviamente ad una finale di Champions.
Di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Milo (1 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Immagino se fossimo ultimi NOI cosa direbbero i tifosi del nostro allenatore..siccome klopp adesso è diventato una specie di guardiola in miniatura allora tutti lo inneggiano e se la squadra va male è colpa di tutto furché dell'allenatore..mi piace..pensare che qui si criticava Allegri per aver fatto 1°-2°-3°.....



oltre agli innumerevoli trofei vinti in questi anni e il secondo posto in Champions, stiamo parlando di una squadra con miliardi di infortunati e che comunque è primo nel suo girone in Champions, vedrai che se immobile si comportava come tutti quei milioni che è costato al Dortmund non erano ultimi, Cerci 2 la vendetta.


----------



## Albijol (1 Dicembre 2014)

Non seguo la Bunde, ma Papastaminkia gioca titolare? Perché si spiegherebbero tante cose...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> oltre agli innumerevoli trofei vinti in questi anni e il secondo posto in Champions, stiamo parlando di una squadra con miliardi di infortunati e che comunque è primo nel suo girone in Champions, vedrai che se immobile si comportava come tutti quei milioni che è costato al Dortmund non erano ultimi, Cerci 2 la vendetta.



Guarda che io non critico Klopp, che comunque ha vinto con una squadra con diversi campionissimi..critico il modo in cui NOI si sputa su quello che abbiamo mentre se ultimo c'è un personaggio ammirato (e che allena altre squadre) allora si trovano mille giustificazioni..anche allegri ha avuto 200 infortuni al secondo anno e gli hanno venduto mezza squadra l'anno dopo..però giustificazioni per lui non ne ho sentite..
Vediamo cosa fa con la Juve..
Ricordo che noi milanisti nel '98 arrivammo a criticare CAPELLO nel suo anno di ritorno..
è vero che fece male ma qui la pazienza sta a zero..per questo dico che le critiche a Inzaghi mi paiono poco oculate..se non si vince qua si demolisce tutto..


----------



## Milo (1 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda che io non critico Klopp, che comunque ha vinto con una squadra con diversi campionissimi..critico il modo in cui NOI si sputa su quello che abbiamo mentre se ultimo c'è un personaggio ammirato (e che allena altre squadre) allora si trovano mille giustificazioni..anche allegri ha avuto 200 infortuni al secondo anno e gli hanno venduto mezza squadra l'anno dopo..però giustificazioni per lui non ne ho sentite..
> Vediamo cosa fa con la Juve..
> Ricordo che noi milanisti nel '98 arrivammo a criticare CAPELLO nel suo anno di ritorno..
> è vero che fece male ma qui la pazienza sta a zero..per questo dico che le critiche a Inzaghi mi paiono poco oculate..se non si vince qua si demolisce tutto..



su questo ti do ragione.
và criticato soprattutto la società, in questi anni l'hanno gestito malissimo il milan... come il fatto di prendere torres, strapagarlo e fare un solo gol in 10-11 partite...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> su questo ti do ragione.
> và criticato soprattutto la società, in questi anni l'hanno gestito malissimo il milan... come il fatto di prendere torres, strapagarlo e fare un solo gol in 10-11 partite...



Infatti le critiche alla società, diversamente da quelle all'allenatore, sono più che sensate..
Siamo nel 2014 e ormai sono 7-8 anni che siamo gestiti come un circo..


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda che io non critico Klopp, che comunque ha vinto con una squadra con diversi campionissimi..critico il modo in cui NOI si sputa su quello che abbiamo mentre se ultimo c'è un personaggio ammirato (e che allena altre squadre) allora si trovano mille giustificazioni..anche allegri ha avuto 200 infortuni al secondo anno e gli hanno venduto mezza squadra l'anno dopo..però giustificazioni per lui non ne ho sentite..
> Vediamo cosa fa con la Juve..
> Ricordo che noi milanisti nel '98 arrivammo a criticare CAPELLO nel suo anno di ritorno..
> è vero che fece male ma qui la pazienza sta a zero..per questo dico che le critiche a Inzaghi mi paiono poco oculate..se non si vince qua si demolisce tutto..



.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Klopp ha vinto due campionati,una coppa di Germania e due supercoppe contro il Bayern,oltre ovviamente ad una finale di Champions.
> Di che stiamo parlando?



Amen.
Il Borussia dalla fine di Champions in poi ha commesso tutti gli errori che non avrebbe dovuto fare.
Nonostante ciò, non credo che retrocederà. Se non si fosse fatto male Reus con tutti i titolari a disposizione e la testa solamente alla Champions per me il Borussia sarebbe persino potuto diventare una mina vagante.


----------



## Hammer (2 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Klopp ha vinto due campionati,una coppa di Germania e due supercoppe contro il Bayern,oltre ovviamente ad una finale di Champions.
> Di che stiamo parlando?



Ma infatti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2014)

credo sia solo un caso, col tempo si riprendono..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Dicembre 2014)

Da ultimi in classifica uno sconticino su Gundogan lo faranno?  va pure in scadenza nel 2016, viene da un infortunio... se ci mettiamo la somiglianza imbarazzante con Nicola Savino, più di 10M non possono chiedere. Vai condor!


----------



## Penny.wise (2 Dicembre 2014)

Klopp doveva già essere altrove da un anno, forse anche due..non poteva fare più di quanto ha fatto, un titolo nazionale e una finale di CL sono tantissima roba, e ogni anno gli hanno portato via i migliori..
il Borussia non è di certo un modello ideale a cui ispirarsi, o quantomeno non sul lungo periodo, checchè ne pensino i nostri dirigenti..ma allenatori come questo, ad avercene..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Dicembre 2014)

Vorrei sapere se Klopp voleva Immobile o no.
Klopp e il Borussia sono stati in grado di continuare il loro gioco dopo le perdite di giocatori di classe come Kagawa e Götze, ma la perdita di Lewandowski li ha distrutti.
In avanti sbaglianopalle gol in quantita industriale. Lewandowski era una che si sbatteva, dialogava con i compagni, protegeva palloni e segnava, insomma, un attacante completo. Non veloce, ma incredibilmente utile per il modulo Klopp. Ramos e Immobile sono troppo diversi dal polacco e si vede. Immobile e un po come un Inzaghi molto piu scarso. Non lo vedi mai, non aiuta alla squadra, ma se li capita un buon pallone segna. Ecco, questo e Immobile, ma la sua tecnica non e su un livello che gli permette di dialogare abbastanza con i compagni, poi e molto piu 'pigro'(non nel senso negativo) di Lewandowski. Il stesso discorso vale anche per Ramos che e stato acquistato un po a caso.

Se Klopp pensava veramente che Immobile sia il giocatore per rimpiazzare Lewandowski allora ha sbagliato di brutto. Immobile puo andare bene nel Dortmund, ma non con la stessa strategia che si usava con Lewandowski. Se si voleva un giocatore simile si doveva prendere Mandzukic, senza dubbio. Sarebbe stato perfetto per il calcio di Klopp. Al limite anche Giroud, ma qui la differenza e gia piu netta..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Dicembre 2014)

Che incubo davvero! Almeno in Champions qualcosa di positivo si è visto. Penso che comunque si salveranno senza problemi in campionato, è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Dicembre 2014)

In Italia sarebbe già stato esonerato nonostante i buoni risultati in Champions.


----------



## juventino (4 Dicembre 2014)

Mi spiace molto vederli in queste condizioni, ma purtroppo era inevitabile che prima o poi il ciclo terminasse. La perdita del Lewa poi è veramente drammatica, non tanto per la partenza del polacco in se, ma per il fatto che i suoi sostituti si chiamino Immobile e Ramos. Avessero preso un Kramaric per dirne uno, la situazione non sarebbe così drammatica.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2014)

Se sostituisci Lewa con Immobile...


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi spiace molto vederli in queste condizioni, ma purtroppo era inevitabile che prima o poi il ciclo terminasse. La perdita del Lewa poi è veramente drammatica, non tanto per la partenza del polacco in se, ma per il fatto che i suoi sostituti si chiamino Immobile e Ramos. Avessero preso un Kramaric per dirne uno, la situazione non sarebbe così drammatica.



Lo stesso Kramaric NESSUNO sa cosa farebbe in un campionato VERO. Magari uguale o peggio. 

Ad ogni modo il discorso è generale, negli ultimi anni non hanno perso il solo Lewandoski ma anche altri. E sono sicuramente le motivazioni di tutti ad esser cambiate, dall'allenatore ai calciatori stessi. Se vuoi crescere come squadra devi trattenere i giocatori forti, ritoccare gli ingaggi ed acquistare altra gente forte. Solo cosi sali al livello successivo. Il BvB invece come ogni fiaba non ha la forza economica per farlo.


----------



## Frikez (6 Dicembre 2014)

Tanto alla fine si qualificheranno in Champions, con il rientro degli infortunati dopo la pausa invernale non avranno grossi problemi, li state dando per morti con troppo anticipo IMHO


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da ultimi in classifica uno sconticino su Gundogan lo faranno?  va pure in scadenza nel 2016, viene da un infortunio... se ci mettiamo la somiglianza imbarazzante con Nicola Savino, più di 10M non possono chiedere. Vai condor!



oggi ha fatto il gol partita


----------



## gianluca1193 (6 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> oggi ha fatto il gol partita



MAI 'NA GIOIA.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Dicembre 2014)

Reus che fine ha fatto?Il destino del Dortmund è legato a Marco.Se Marco riesce a tornare dopo l'infortunio e a giocare almeno metà stagione foooooorse riusciranno pure ad arrivare in Champions o almeno a sperarci...Senza di lui la vedo dura.


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Reus che fine ha fatto?Il destino del Dortmund è legato a Marco.Se Marco riesce a tornare dopo l'infortunio e a giocare almeno metà stagione foooooorse riusciranno pure ad arrivare in Champions o almeno a sperarci...Senza di lui la vedo dura.



Sinceramente ormai credo che l'accesso alla CL sia già pure utopia, facessero una seconda grande parte di stagione credo potrebbero ambire giusto ad un ingresso in EL


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Reus che fine ha fatto?Il destino del Dortmund è legato a Marco.Se Marco riesce a tornare dopo l'infortunio e a giocare almeno metà stagione foooooorse riusciranno pure ad arrivare in Champions o almeno a sperarci...Senza di lui la vedo dura.



troppi punti di distacco, impossibile anche se avessero 100 top players


----------



## davoreb (8 Dicembre 2014)

La fine del Borussia è la prova che non puoi continuare a perdere i tuoi top players e rimanere al top.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2015)

Siamo a Febbraio, e questi qui sono ancora ultimi.

Questa sera nuova sconfitta e confronto con i tifosi. 

Gira gira retrocedono davvero.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2015)

la juve ha fatto 6 al superenalotto al sorteggio di champions


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la juve ha fatto 6 al superenalotto al sorteggio di champions



Pazzesco, che mazzo incredibile. Questi se hanno fortuna anche al prossimo sorteggio arrivano in semifinale


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, che mazzo incredibile. Questi se hanno fortuna anche al prossimo sorteggio arrivano in semifinale



E si fermano lì. Ci sono 2 squadre che valgono 10 volte i Gobbi.


----------



## Marchisio89 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Firmerei subito per i semifinali di Champions, con questa rosa e questi avversari. Specie dopo la scorsa stagione...

Real e Bayern sono il non-plus-ultra, subito dopo c'è il Chelsea e un gradino sotto il Barcellona. Competere con queste é tantissima roba. Magari!


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Se il Milan con allegri (che ha vinto un campionato) fosse stato ultimo il livornese l'avremmo massacrato..sto klopp invece è il classico miracolato della panchina sempre sostenuto..un villas boas che deve ancora bruciarsi..per me si è molto gasato ma appena si è ritrovato per le mani una squadra normale eccolo piombare a picco..capirei fosse a metà classifica ma ultimo da solo vuol dire che proprio non sai che pesci pigliare..


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ormai credo che l'accesso alla CL sia già pure utopia, facessero una seconda grande parte di stagione credo potrebbero ambire giusto ad un ingresso in EL



Mah..dovrebbero recuperare 15 punti su chi li precede e sono troppe squadre..gli va già bene a salvarsi..


----------



## The Ripper (5 Febbraio 2015)

La Juve farebbe bene a non fidarsi. Questi in Champions sono altra roba


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La Juve farebbe bene a non fidarsi. Questi in Champions sono altra roba



La Juve semmai non deve fidarsi di se stessa e della propria tradizione europea. Per il resto è tutto dalla sua parte, rosa migliore e più solida e allenatore più motivato (e per me più bravo), e poi le italiane (a parte il super bayern degli ultimi anni) storicamente eliminano sempre le tedesche. L'unico fastidio probabilmente è il ritorno in trasferta.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (5 Febbraio 2015)

Quando le squadre non abituate a trovarsi in certe posizioni di classifica si ritrovano a lottare per la salvezza raramente si salvano.
Credo che il Borussia non farà eccezione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Febbraio 2015)

Se vanno in B svenderanno parecchi pezzi pregiati... peccato che noi useremo tutto il budget estivo per Destro


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2015)

Ieri Klop ha lasciato Mhktarian e Kagawa in panca, idem Subotic... Mha...


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..dovrebbero recuperare 15 punti su chi li precede e sono troppe squadre..gli va già bene a salvarsi..



Ovviamente il mio commento era di due mesi fa, sono passate alcune partite ed è chiaro che ad oggi non gli resta che salvarsi perlomeno.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Tifosi infuriati con Klopp e Immobile. 

L'allenatore ha pochi giorni per potersi riscattare. Se, dopo la partita contro lo Schalke in programma il prossimo 28 Febbraio, il Borussia sarà ancora in piena zona retrocessione, Klopp darà le dimissioni. La cosa è già stata concordata con la società. *


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Firmerei subito per i semifinali di Champions, con questa rosa e questi avversari. Specie dopo la scorsa stagione...
> 
> Real e Bayern sono il non-plus-ultra, subito dopo c'è il Chelsea e un gradino sotto il Barcellona. Competere con queste é tantissima roba. Magari!



il barcellona è battibile, grandissimi campioni, forse la squadra che ne ha di più ma non sono squadra come lo sono invece bayern real e chelsea


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tifosi infuriati con Klopp e Immobile.
> 
> L'allenatore ha pochi giorni per potersi riscattare. Se, dopo la partita contro lo Schalke in programma il prossimo 28 Febbraio, il Borussia sarà ancora in piena zona retrocessione, Klopp darà le dimissioni. La cosa è già stata concordata con la società. *




Qui si parla della crisi del Dortmund.

Altri Off Topic verranno cancellati.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tifosi infuriati con Klopp e Immobile.
> 
> L'allenatore ha pochi giorni per potersi riscattare. Se, dopo la partita contro lo Schalke in programma il prossimo 28 Febbraio, il Borussia sarà ancora in piena zona retrocessione, Klopp darà le dimissioni. La cosa è già stata concordata con la società. *



Immobile ancora non ha capito che i suoi 20 gol stagionali li può fare solo nelle squadrette? Cerci dopo 6 mesi di Simeone se n'è tornato in Italia senza pensarci, questo fra poco retrocede e ancora deve capirlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2015)

Cosa succederebbe se, per assurdo, il Dortmund andasse in serie B ma vincesse anche la Champions?
Potrebbe disputare la supercoppa europea e l'intercontinentale?


----------



## rossovero (5 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se il Milan con allegri (che ha vinto un campionato) fosse stato ultimo il livornese l'avremmo massacrato..sto klopp invece è il classico miracolato della panchina sempre sostenuto..un villas boas che deve ancora bruciarsi..per me si è molto gasato ma appena si è ritrovato per le mani una squadra normale eccolo piombare a picco..capirei fosse a metà classifica ma ultimo da solo vuol dire che proprio non sai che pesci pigliare..



Mi sembri ingeneroso. Klopp, dopo diverse ottime stagioni al Mainz, ha preso un Borussia da metà classifica da anni e l'ha portato, con pochi soldi e tanto lavoro, a vincere 2scudetti, 1 coppa di germania, disputando 1finale e 1 semifinale di champions. Il tutto giocando un calcio meraviglioso.
Come al solito, uno canna un anno e viene bollato come bidone.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2015)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Mi sembri ingeneroso. Klopp, dopo diverse ottime stagioni al Mainz, ha preso un Borussia da metà classifica da anni e l'ha portato, con pochi soldi e tanto lavoro, a vincere 2scudetti, 1 coppa di germania, disputando 1finale e 1 semifinale di champions. Il tutto giocando un calcio meraviglioso.
> Come al solito, uno canna un anno e viene bollato come bidone.



Non è un bidone ma non è nemmeno un guru..quel borussia aveva tanti campioni..senza di quelli gli allenatori al massimo possono dare un po' di gioco..ma vinci coi fuoriclasse..


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cosa succederebbe se, per assurdo, il Dortmund andasse in serie B ma vincesse anche la Champions?
> Potrebbe disputare la supercoppa europea e l'intercontinentale?



Ovvio che si, perché non dovrebbe potere?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che si, perché non dovrebbe potere?



Ho un ricordo abbastanza vivo per cui la Uefa non accettava nelle competizioni europee squadre retrocesse in B.
Mi pare che se ne fosse discusso anni fa quando una squadra in zona retrocessione stava per arrivare in finale di Coppa Italia, forse era addirittura l'epoca della Coppa delle Coppe.

Forse ricordo male io, oppure hanno cambiato il regolamento nel corso degli anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho un ricordo abbastanza vivo per cui la Uefa non accettava nelle competizioni europee squadre retrocesse in B.
> Mi pare che se ne fosse discusso anni fa quando una squadra in zona retrocessione stava per arrivare in finale di Coppa Italia, forse era addirittura l'epoca della Coppa delle Coppe.
> 
> Forse ricordo male io, oppure hanno cambiato il regolamento nel corso degli anni.



Non ricorda sta regola però sinceramente lo troverei ingiusto..se sono campione d'europa sono campione d'europa..a prescindere dal mio campionato..ma magari hai ragione tu


----------



## The Ripper (5 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tifosi infuriati con Klopp e Immobile.
> 
> L'allenatore ha pochi giorni per potersi riscattare. Se, dopo la partita contro lo Schalke in programma il prossimo 28 Febbraio, il Borussia sarà ancora in piena zona retrocessione, Klopp darà le dimissioni. La cosa è già stata concordata con la società. *


Almeno Klopp ha dignità.



> Quando le squadre non abituate a trovarsi in certe posizioni di classifica si ritrovano a lottare per la salvezza raramente si salvano.
> Credo che il Borussia non farà eccezione


stava accadendo anche a noi con Ancelotti. Non si vedeva la luce in fondo al tunnel. Poi arrivò Beckham.
p.s. anche lo scorso anno, arrivò Taarabt. Non un campione assoluto come Beckham, ma uno abituato a lottare a livelli bassi



> La Juve semmai non deve fidarsi di se stessa e della propria tradizione europea. Per il resto è tutto dalla sua parte, rosa migliore e più solida e allenatore più motivato (e per me più bravo), e poi le italiane (a parte il super bayern degli ultimi anni) storicamente eliminano sempre le tedesche. L'unico fastidio probabilmente è il ritorno in trasferta.


Concordo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ricorda sta regola però sinceramente lo troverei ingiusto..se sono campione d'europa sono campione d'europa..a prescindere dal mio campionato..ma magari hai ragione tu



Il Wigan qualche anno fa vinse la FA Cup ma retrocesse, disputò comunque regolarmente l'Europa League.


----------



## Serginho (5 Febbraio 2015)

Io Klopp lo prenderei al volo, ha proposto un grandissimo calcio per anni, con una rosa tutt'altro che forte. A parte Gotze, Lewandowski e Reus, non mi pare che al BVB ci siano stati questi gran campioni. Sono tutti giocatori che hanno reso più del dovuto grazie a lui


----------



## Marchisio89 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il barcellona è battibile, grandissimi campioni, forse la squadra che ne ha di più ma non sono squadra come lo sono invece bayern real e chelsea


Non da noi italiane, a meno di una partita sculata stile Chelsea.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Non da noi italiane, a meno di una partita sculata stile Chelsea.



non ve la voglio gufare ma per me la juve lo può battere, quello che affronto il chelsea era un barcellona tremendamente più forte, quasi impossibile da attaccare, questo lascia spazi enormi..


----------



## Marchisio89 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ve la voglio gufare ma per me la juve lo può battere, quello che affronto il chelsea era un barcellona tremendamente più forte, quasi impossibile da attaccare, questo lascia spazi enormi..


La nostra difesa non credo possa reggere contro quei tre, nonostante il Barcellona sia piú debole di prima.
Boh, vedremo caso mai. :d


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tifosi infuriati con Klopp e Immobile.
> 
> L'allenatore ha pochi giorni per potersi riscattare. Se, dopo la partita contro lo Schalke in programma il prossimo 28 Febbraio, il Borussia sarà ancora in piena zona retrocessione, Klopp darà le dimissioni. La cosa è già stata concordata con la società. *


Finalmente si sono decisi. È evidente che ci voglia un cambiamento, ormai il ciclo Klopp è finito e continuare così è deleterio per tutti perché con Klopp è evidente che finiranno in B. Non ci sono più stimoli, ci vuole una faccia nuova e Klopp resterà senza panchina... fossi nella Roma ci farei un pensierino per l'estate.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Febbraio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io Klopp lo prenderei al volo, ha proposto un grandissimo calcio per anni, con una rosa tutt'altro che forte. A parte Gotze, Lewandowski e Reus, non mi pare che al BVB ci siano stati questi gran campioni. Sono tutti giocatori che hanno reso più del dovuto grazie a lui



Hummels e Sokratis in difesa tanto male non sono. Specialmente il primo!


----------



## raducioiu (5 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tifosi infuriati con Klopp e Immobile.
> 
> L'allenatore ha pochi giorni per potersi riscattare. Se, dopo la partita contro lo Schalke in programma il prossimo 28 Febbraio, il Borussia sarà ancora in piena zona retrocessione, Klopp darà le dimissioni. La cosa è già stata concordata con la società. *



Se prendi giocatoretti come Immobile è normale rischiare la retrocessione.


----------



## rossovero (5 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è un bidone ma non è nemmeno un guru..quel borussia aveva tanti campioni..senza di quelli gli allenatori al massimo possono dare un po' di gioco..ma vinci coi fuoriclasse..



Ci vogliono entrambi, anzi. Gente come Kagawa o Sahin, fuori dal gioco di Klopp, non hanno reso. Al contrario, i galacticos degli anni 2000 hanno vinto poco proprio perchè lasciati a se stessi.


----------



## Serginho (5 Febbraio 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Hummels e Sokratis in difesa tanto male non sono. Specialmente il primo!



A mio modesto parere Subotic è più forte di Hummels e Sokratis non è niente di più di un giocatore normale


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io Klopp lo prenderei al volo, ha proposto un grandissimo calcio per anni, con una rosa tutt'altro che forte. A parte Gotze, Lewandowski e Reus, non mi pare che al BVB ci siano stati questi gran campioni. Sono tutti giocatori che hanno reso più del dovuto grazie a lui


Aggiungerei anche Hummels e Subotic. Per il resto concordo.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Febbraio 2015)

Hanno bisogno assolutamente di vincere un paio di gare consecutive, per ritrovare fiducia nei propri mezzi.


----------



## numero 3 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ve l'avevo già previsto anni fa, ma non perchè sia un mago, perchè è una storia già vista. Queste sono fiabe destinate a svanire. Comunque si salveranno perchè la qualità c'è, ma il loro ciclo è già finito.


Ovvio la stessa fine la fara' l'Atletico Madrid come fece il Deportivo il Blackburn il Valencia etc etc...non si puo' reggere molti anni contro corazzate tipo Bayern Real Barca...sono belle storie ma durano poco..


----------



## Doctore (5 Febbraio 2015)

ricordo che qualcuno del milan voleva copiare il modello borussia...


In effetti siamo sulla strada buona


----------



## Renegade (6 Febbraio 2015)

Il fatto che si raggiungano grandi risultati senza campioni o giocatori di alto livello è solo una diceria inventata dai media italiani per giustificare i non investimenti delle società. Il Borussia Dortmund ha aperto il proprio ciclo con i seguenti: Lewandowski, Goetze, Reus, Hummels, Subotic, Gundogan. Di questi il primo è un fenomeno assoluto, tra i migliori attaccanti del globo. Il secondo ha deciso la finale di un Mondiale, il terzo sarebbe campione del mondo se non si fosse infortunato ed è tra i migliori centrocampisti in circolazione, il quarto è il miglior difensore al mondo per impostazione e lanci, l'unico regista arretrato quasi vecchia scuola, il quinto è un difensore preparato, pulito nelle entrate e di gran copertura, l'ultimo è stato tra i migliori centrocampisti in assoluto prima del suo infortunio devastante. Con questo abbiamo 6 campioni. 6 campioni su 11. Klopp ci ha messo del suo, ma come dice il buon vecchio Capello, sono i campioni a rendere grande un allenatore e non viceversa!

Lo stesso Atletico Madrid ha raggiunto ciò che ha raggiunto per via di Koke, Courtois, Arda Turan, Diego Costa, Godin. Tutti campioni. Quella del cavare sangue dalle rape è una scusa per non investire. Da qui ''modello Borussia, modello Atletico''. Nella nostra rosa non c'è un solo campione. 

Detto questo io davvero non capisco cosa sia accaduto a Dortmund. I calciatori fortissimi li hanno, accompagnati da altrettanto buoni calciatori. E' vero che i cicli finiscono, ma ciò non spiega una situazione così drastica. Direi che si rema contro l'allenatore in altri casi, ma lì ci sono tutti calciatori ''per bene'' a livello professionistico e mentale, non saprei. Assurda una situazione così, comunque.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Febbraio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Hanno bisogno assolutamente di vincere un paio di gare consecutive, per ritrovare fiducia nei propri mezzi.



Forse ci siamo, e deve ancora rientrare Kuba.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Febbraio 2015)

E Immobile se ne fa un'altra tutta in panchina. Ormai l'hanno silurato definitivamente.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E Immobile se ne fa un'altra tutta in panchina. Ormai l'hanno silurato definitivamente.



Che coincidenza.
Il Borussia ha vinto 6 partite quest'anno in Bundesliga: Immobile ne ha giocata solo una; nelle altre 5 ha collezionato complessivamente ben 28 minuti.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il fatto che si raggiungano grandi risultati senza campioni o giocatori di alto livello è solo una diceria inventata dai media italiani per giustificare i non investimenti delle società. Il Borussia Dortmund ha aperto il proprio ciclo con i seguenti: Lewandowski, Goetze, Reus, Hummels, Subotic, Gundogan. Di questi il primo è un fenomeno assoluto, tra i migliori attaccanti del globo. Il secondo ha deciso la finale di un Mondiale, il terzo sarebbe campione del mondo se non si fosse infortunato ed è tra i migliori centrocampisti in circolazione, il quarto è il miglior difensore al mondo per impostazione e lanci, l'unico regista arretrato quasi vecchia scuola, il quinto è un difensore preparato, pulito nelle entrate e di gran copertura, l'ultimo è stato tra i migliori centrocampisti in assoluto prima del suo infortunio devastante. Con questo abbiamo 6 campioni. 6 campioni su 11. Klopp ci ha messo del suo, ma come dice il buon vecchio Capello, sono i campioni a rendere grande un allenatore e non viceversa!
> 
> Lo stesso Atletico Madrid ha raggiunto ciò che ha raggiunto per via di Koke, Courtois, Arda Turan, Diego Costa, Godin. Tutti campioni. Quella del cavare sangue dalle rape è una scusa per non investire. Da qui ''modello Borussia, modello Atletico''. Nella nostra rosa non c'è un solo campione.
> 
> Detto questo io davvero non capisco cosa sia accaduto a Dortmund. I calciatori fortissimi li hanno, accompagnati da altrettanto buoni calciatori. E' vero che i cicli finiscono, ma ciò non spiega una situazione così drastica. Direi che si rema contro l'allenatore in altri casi, ma lì ci sono tutti calciatori ''per bene'' a livello professionistico e mentale, non saprei. Assurda una situazione così, comunque.



In entrambi i casi sono giocatori costruiti dal club. C'è una bella differenza tra un Diego Costa e un Griezmann.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Febbraio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Che coincidenza.
> Il Borussia ha vinto 6 partite quest'anno in Bundesliga: Immobile ne ha giocata solo una; nelle altre 5 ha collezionato complessivamente ben 28 minuti.



Esatto, tra l'altro nelle ultime due partite dove Immobile non ha visto il campo, oltre ai 6 punti il Dortmund ha fatto 7 gol... con tale Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang punta centrale... non proprio Falco o Benzema.


----------



## Tobi (14 Febbraio 2015)

Immobile e scarso dai. Non c entra nulla col dortmund


----------



## Liuke (14 Febbraio 2015)

per quant'è corta la classifica in bundes vanno anche in champions secondo me...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> per quant'è corta la classifica in bundes vanno anche in champions secondo me...


Dodici punti non sono impossibile da recuperare, però dovrebbero mettere in piedi un filotto di vittorie clamoroso, in stupefacente controtendenza con quanto fatto finora. Non credo che ce la faranno ad arrivare in Europa, la maggior preoccupazione per adesso è salvarsi, poi riprogrammare per la stagione successiva.


----------



## Liuke (14 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dodici punti non sono impossibile da recuperare, però dovrebbero mettere in piedi un filotto di vittorie clamoroso, in stupefacente controtendenza con quanto fatto finora. Non credo che ce la faranno ad arrivare in Europa, la maggior preoccupazione per adesso è salvarsi, poi riprogrammare per la stagione successiva.


boh se reus ha la continuità che non ha avuto per tutta la stagione causa infortuni per me possono farcela


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> boh se reus ha la continuità che non ha avuto per tutta la stagione causa infortuni per me possono farcela


Non basterà il solo Reus, ci vuole tutta la squadra, perché là davanti Shalke, Leverkusen e Moenchen vanno forte per i ritmi attuali del Borussia.


----------

